# Where in Ireland is the best place to invest money?



## theengineer (4 Jan 2009)

Hi Everyone,
Where is the bestplace to invest €20,000 in Ireland at present? I dont need anything risky, just wondering who gives the best intrest.
Thank you


----------



## extopia (4 Jan 2009)

Have a look at the best buys threads.


----------

